# Rat has a bunch of scabs from shoulder area to cheek



## jerme (May 29, 2012)

Anyone know about this? Just some small scab spots not like it's been getting cut.. another rat isn't doing this, he's by himself since his brother died.. i'm sure my home has no flea problem.. but is he able to reach into these spots while scratching? So is he just scratching himself, nothing to worry about?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Sounds like mites. I'd head to the vet and get some Revolution.


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Yep, sounds like mites. My rats are being treated for it right now. I went to the feed store and got some Ivermectin (the kind for horses) and gave a teeny tiny amount to my 4 rats. I did that on Wednesday and I can already see an improvement in my rat Zoey who had several scabs. I'm guessing it's working for my other rats as well but I will be giving them some more next Wednesday as well.

Do you use any type of bedding like Carefresh? Apparently it can carry mites, so you need to freeze those kind of things (including cardboard and wood toys) for at least 24-48 hours to kill any parasites.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I use Harka Metcin spot on sold for birds here in the uk, it's a nice dilution of ivermetcin, an adult rat takes 3 drops, younger less. You can get it on Amzon.com so should be doable. It's handy to have in as it keeps for a while. I tend to do my rats before they go anywhere new preventatively


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

jerme, what country are you located in? The treatment will depend on that and availability.

Definitely mites.

Classic mites



















Mites cannot affect you don't worry, but they are horribly itchy and painful for the rat and need treatment ASAP. I prefer Revolution myself as well. One drop and you're done and protected for 30 days. Its also a LOT safer than the other treatments of which there are only 2 we recommend. Revolution (selamectin or Stronghold in the UK) or ivermectin (everywhere).


----------



## jerme (May 29, 2012)

I'm in the US

For the brand, i don't really see a brand name on the bag it just says "aspen wood shavings"


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Yep sounds like you got your mite infestation from your aspen. You will need to freeze any more bedding for 48 hours to kill stowaways and prevent this happening again


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Yup, I'd agree about mites, and about revolution for cats... try and get it from a vet that doesn't see rats, it will save you the cost of the vet visit.


----------

